# easytag e nat

## mcvash

ciao a tutti, ho provato a modificare le etichette tramite easytag di mp3 che risiedono su un nat (il filesystem è ntfs), ma non ci riesco, siccome mi restituisce questo errore:

non posso scrivere l'etichetta nel file "nomefile" (argomento non valido)

questo succede solo se provo a modificarlo sul nat, se lo stesso file lo copio nella home, và tutto a meraviglia.

Pensavo fosse un problema di permessi, ed ho usato (me ne vogliano i puristi) easytag come root, ma anche qui il discorso non cambia e l'errore è sempre lo stesso.

cosa potrebbe essere?

grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto

----------

## X-Act!

Scusa ma non ho ben capito: non è che per caso invece di NAT (Network Address Traslation) volevi dire NAS (Network Attached Storage) cioè un disco di rete?

Comunque, stai parlando di modificare file che non sono sulla tua macchina quindi lanciare il tuo software come root non ti aiuta: se c'è un problema di permessi (e mi sembra la cosa più probabile) devi controllare le impostazioni della macchine "server" cioè quella che ha su gli mp3 e del protocollo che usi per accederci (forse samba?).

----------

## mcvash

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non ho ben capito: non è che per caso invece di NAT (Network Address Traslation) volevi dire NAS (Network Attached Storage) cioè un disco di rete?
> 
> Comunque, stai parlando di modificare file che non sono sulla tua macchina quindi lanciare il tuo software come root non ti aiuta: se c'è un problema di permessi (e mi sembra la cosa più probabile) devi controllare le impostazioni della macchine "server" cioè quella che ha su gli mp3 e del protocollo che usi per accederci (forse samba?).

 

infatti, scusate, è un semplice disco di rete... quindi NAS

uso samba per connettermi, ma mi pare strano sia una questione di permessi, siccome quei file, me li fà creare, spostare, eliminare, rinominare etc...

l'unico problema è solo con easytag

----------

## Onip

potrebbe essere un problema di codifica dei tag o dei nomi dei file?

----------

## oRDeX

Anche secondo me si potrebbe trattare di un problema di codifica dei caratteri.

Che codifica usi sulle due macchine? forse NTFS non supporta UTF8? (anche se pensavo di si)

----------

## Peach

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Anche secondo me si potrebbe trattare di un problema di codifica dei caratteri.
> 
> Che codifica usi sulle due macchine? forse NTFS non supporta UTF8? (anche se pensavo di si)

 

ntfs supporta utf8, ma occorre specificarlo al momento del mount sulla macchina

----------

## mcvash

Cavolo, provero' appena posso a montare con l'opzione unicode.

Per il momento il pc è passato a miglior vita, quando lo cambio provo e vi sapro' dire

grazie ancora per il tempo perso

----------

